# Lamb shuddering constantly



## MoccoMama (May 21, 2012)

My 6 day old bottle lamb is shuddering a lot. Like with every breath his head and whole body shudder - even when asleep. This happens on and off throughout the day. I know they shiver to regulate their body temperature but this is very different - it's more "violent". What could be wrong? This has only been happening the past day.


----------



## SJConnon (Jul 11, 2018)

MoccoMama said:


> My 6 day old bottle lamb is shuddering a lot. Like with every breath his head and whole body shudder - even when asleep. This happens on and off throughout the day. I know they shiver to regulate their body temperature but this is very different - it's more "violent". What could be wrong? This has only been happening the past day.



Did you ever get info on this lamb?  Did it survive??  I have one that has similar symptoms and I have no idea what to do about it.  Hoping you can shed some light on this subject.  Best wishes, Sonia


----------

